
Show HN: NonStopOPS – Quickly design and execute data processing flows - El_Mo
https://www.nonstopops.io
======
El_Mo
We need beta testers, anyone interested?

NonStopOPS is a hosted service where you can quickly create data processing
pipelines to do intelligent stuff with operational data ... like creating
dashboards and reports from logging/monitoring data, calculating availability
and other NFRs, or correlating events across multiple data streams. It is for
times where sysadmins have use cases that cross the boundaries of traditional
OPS tools, and where they'd otherwise have to do a bunch of manual stuff.

